# Free Pigeons!



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

Ana @ (310)901-6247 is giving away 50-75 Pigeons to good kind homes. For pets only. No hunters or feeder please. Many breeds and ages. This ad was found in the Recycler. Location: Southren California, Long Beach area. You call and come in get them. Take as many or a as few as you want. Debbie


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Rollers and Mixes*

The woman is giving away pigeons she has feed for 25 years. They were her sons birds, but he went of to school and mom took over. She is now 75 years old and needs people to help take over now. She buys food by the pallet for her beloved pigeons. Please help her. Debbie


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*I Am Going*

I going next week with a friend of my name Don. We are going to take what we can. But can't take all. Debbie


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Good News!*

All the pigeons found a home on Mothers Day. Thank you all.


----------

